# Best Clippers to Buy?



## Miss.Gabriella (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm thinking I want to go with Andis clippers versus Oster and I want to purchase them new. I have a poodle and a cocka-poo that get VERY matted so I need something that will really work and not heat up too bad. I'm looking to purchase them very soon, so am hoping to get some feedback quick!

I have looked at the:

Andis PowerGroom

UltraEdge AGC 2-Speed

AGC Super 2-Speed

Then of course I LOOKED at the Excel Variable 5-Speed Clippers but they are super expensive so I'm steering away from them.


What do you all think? I'm looking in the $150 range.

Oh, I also DON'T want anything super heavy..I had a clipmaster and almost died..I sold it right away. So, I want something light weight.


Thanks!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the Andis AGC 2 speed clippers and I LOVE them. As long as you keep your blades well oiled, they won't get hot. And they cut through mats like nothing.. I had a lhasa/shih tzu mix at the shelter last week who was so matted that when I shaved her down it came off in -sheets-. The clippers the humane society had wouldn't have gone through it.. but they were all really old and junky anyway. They also aren't too heavy. I don't groom all day every day or anything, but I have done 3 dogs in one day and I never once noticed the clippers being too heavy. I got mine new off Ebay for $99 with a #10 blade.. It's the bigger blades where they get you.


----------



## Miss.Gabriella (Dec 24, 2009)

What is the difference between the regular AGC 2-Speed and the UltraEdge AGC 2-Speed..besides the price of course?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Miss.Gabriella said:


> What is the difference between the regular AGC 2-Speed and the UltraEdge AGC 2-Speed..besides the price of course?


Uhmm.. Hmm. That's a really good question. Maybe Gracco will be able to answer that one for you.. She seems to know quite a bit about the Andis clippers. The only things I can see is that the AGC has a 14' cord, and the Ultraedge a 16' cord. Oh and one is red and the other blue.  That really doesn't make up for the price difference though. The blades I use on my clippers are called 'UltraEdge' but I don't know what that means in terms of the actual clippers.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm quite partial to Osters.
I have 3 pairs of single speed A5's and they have never failed me.

Unless you are grooming a bunch of different coated dogs you don't need anything other than a single speed.
Twin speeds can be more trouble than they are worth. (I personally have had a lot of problems with power loss)

The purpose of twin speeds is that the lower setting can cut through coats like a maltese or a cockapoo (  ) and the faster setting cuts through denser or even matted fur.
If you are only clipping the one type of coat then you don't need a slow and a fast setting.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Miss.Gabriella said:


> What is the difference between the regular AGC 2-Speed and the UltraEdge AGC 2-Speed..besides the price of course?


The only difference is color and/or shape (some of the AGC 2 speeds are square bodied, which I prefer). Otherwise, there may be some differences in cord length, etc..but they are the same basic clipper. The UltraEdge are their "newer" model, the others are their older/original model..but they keep making them because they are so popular. I prefer the AGC 2 speed, square body, and have used them for 10 years exclusively now. I HATE Osters, especially the A5...they are very heavy, not well balanced, and they blow hair in your face with those stupid vents..they also get HOT..the clipper itself..All blades will get hot if not oiled well, and used for too long. You should be able to get 10 or 15 minutes from a sharp well oiled blade before it heats up. Having another same size blade will help because you can just switch them while the other cools. If you are shaving matts off, the power of a 2 speed is going to be of great help, but ideally, you get your dogs cut down before they are matted.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

Graco22 said:


> The only difference is color and/or shape (some of the AGC 2 speeds are square bodied, which I prefer). Otherwise, there may be some differences in cord length, etc..but they are the same basic clipper. The UltraEdge are their "newer" model, the others are their older/original model..but they keep making them because they are so popular. I prefer the AGC 2 speed, square body, and have used them for 10 years exclusively now. I HATE Osters, especially the A5...they are very heavy, not well balanced, and they blow hair in your face with those stupid vents..they also get HOT..the clipper itself..All blades will get hot if not oiled well, and used for too long. You should be able to get 10 or 15 minutes from a sharp well oiled blade before it heats up. Having another same size blade will help because you can just switch them while the other cools. If you are shaving matts off, the power of a 2 speed is going to be of great help, but ideally, you get your dogs cut down before they are matted.


I do admit one pair of my Osters do get a little hot in the hand... the blades stay cool though, even after clipping for 15-20 minutes solid.
My other pairs only get warm.
One pair I have had for 15 years and they are still running, along with my Liberty dryer, I swear those things are indestructable.

I've never used Andis clippers, they aren't available where I live (to give you an idea, until recently I have had to get Eagle Pack dog food shipped in privately as no one sold it) 

There will always be debate on what is better when people use different brands, but I will look into Andis after your reccomendation.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Shazamataz said:


> I do admit one pair of my Osters do get a little hot in the hand... the blades stay cool though, even after clipping for 15-20 minutes solid.
> My other pairs only get warm.
> One pair I have had for 15 years and they are still running, along with my Liberty dryer, I swear those things are indestructable.
> 
> ...


I agree that Osters are workhorses..they are very powerful (hence the heating up) and they last forever if cared for. But I use clippers every day all day, and they are just too heavy and not balanced well for me. They are considered "old school" anymore in the grooming world because few groomers use them anymore, and most that do have used them since they started grooming 20 years ago and just won't try anything else. I used A5s for years to shave the racehorses, and they work great for big jobs like that. But since finding other clippers (Andis basically) I will never own an Oster again. But, everyone has their preferences. Oh, and I order everything..if I find a clipper locally, its WAY more expensive than ordering it from a grooming catalog.


----------

